# Rech's Pilsner



## vajoiner (27/11/10)

Hey Guys,

I haven't had a Rech's Pilsner in about 8 Years since i was around 16 and my 18+ yr old mates asking me what i wanted from the bottle shop. Being from Western Sydney i would ofcourse reply "just a 6 pack of silver bullets" (yes some what of a light weight).

I was just wondering if any of my fellow New South Welshman may have created a recipe that is spot on or comes close?

Cheers!!!


----------



## kbe (28/11/10)

Would be interesting to go back to those days. Hope someone comes up with something. Either the silver bullet or Reches Real. Loved them both.


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/10)

I would guess that the Reschs nowadays would come either from Melbourne or Yatala, since they closed the Tooths Brewery in Sydney. Similar thing happened in Brisbane when they took over Bulimba brewery and I've been trying to recreate what I remember the Bulimba Draught used to taste like - really pale and bitter and refreshing in a way that modern Carlton Draught just ain't. 

Your best bet would be to go for a 5% ABV beer usning Pale Pilsener malt, get about 20% of your gravity from white sugar, ferment with Danish Lager yeast at around 14 degrees and bitter with isohop, or maybe 15g POR in the boil and half a vial of isohop in the fermenter late in the process. See how that turns out and maybe tweak it with a late addition of a few euro hops. I would expect that Fosters are just producing a standard beer and labelling it Reschs to keep their rights to the name, like they did with Powers - used to be a decent beer compared to XXXX and CArlton but they denatured it until nobody would buy it anymore. 

Best of luck 


KBE bet you used to get your supplies from the Granville Pub? Used to be my favourite Carlton "Blue" pub in town


----------



## mjp (29/11/10)

Loved the "silvers" when I was a teenager(long time ago)-have had a couple of attempts lately(tap and bottle)-not what I remember-I think BribieG got it right--name savin only-or maybe I had no taste back then!!Was known to have the occasional Tooheys Red in those days----what was I thinkin?


----------



## kbe (29/11/10)

BribieG said:


> KBE bet you used to get your supplies from the Granville Pub? Used to be my favourite Carlton "Blue" pub in town


No, sorry, I was a southerner when I was drinking Reschs. Loved them all from DA through to Real. Tooths was such a great brewer, even their brown was a great drop. Ah memories.


----------



## jivesucka (30/11/10)

one of the few brews never advertised on TV. popular with farmers, LOL i dunno. available everywhere in NSW except the riverena disctrict. very unusual marketing tactics, and quite a weak beer at 4.4%


----------



## JestersDarts (30/11/10)

jivesucka said:


> one of the few brews never advertised on TV. popular with farmers, LOL i dunno. available everywhere in NSW except the riverena disctrict. very unusual marketing tactics, and quite a weak beer at 4.4%



Yeah your right. Both Carlton Draught AND Tooheys New have been advertised, so that pretty much covers it.


----------



## jivesucka (30/11/10)

why you want to replicate this shockingly ordinary beer is beyond my thoughts about beer. i want something with honey or molasses. if you want to replicate famous brews ask the guys at peakhurst. they are so far in the sticks and they know thier shit ans well as dave on onorth sydney. http://www.thebrewshop.com.au/


----------

